# I want to install My Bein sport decoder in my new apartment



## Darealman (Feb 15, 2017)

Hello everyone 

I live in tagamol khames ,i need a technician who can help me re-install my Bein sport decoder to my new apartment 

I have all my satellite dish ,my cable ,all ready,i just need someone who can mount it and get it working ASAP

please anyone who can fix it please,or if you know anyone who can fix it please give me their contact

I live in tagamol khames post office environment


----------

